# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Духовные Учители. Лекции из Маяпура на Dhama Media

## Kasturika d.d.

_
ЕМ. Хари Шаури Прабху ШБ. 9.4.46-48

https://youtu.be/shs0TuvX4Q0

_

глава _Как Дурваса Муни оскорбил Махараджу Амбаришу_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ЕМ Вишнурата прабху, 31.08.2018_ 

ШБ 9.4.55-56

_Когда Господь Брахма отказался помочь Дурвасе, тот, невыносимо страдая от жаркого пламени Сударшаны-чакры, попытался найти защиту у Господа Шивы, обитающего на своей планете, Кайласе.
Господь Шива сказал: О мой сын, я, Господь Брахма и другие полубоги, что скитаются по вселенной, гонимые ложным представлением о своем величии, не в силах противостоять Верховной Личности Бога, по одному указанию которого возникают и уничтожаются бесчисленные вселенные и их обитатели.
_

----------


## Варган

_ЕМ Чаитанйа-валлабха прабху, 30.08.2018_ 

ШБ 9.4.49-54 (30 августа 2018, Маяпур)

- Все и всё подвластно времени;
- ... но не преданный Господа и его духовные заслуги;
- Об использовании преданными астрологии;
- "богатство, положение и всё, чем мы владеем, даётся нам Верховным Господом для определённой цели..."
- Узнать об этой цели можно из шастр.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY9WB47psS8

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Очень интересная лекция!

_Е.М. Прагхош прабху Ш.Б. 9.4.57-63_

_Обратись за спасением к Верховной Личности Бога, ибо мы сами подвластны Его Сударшане-чакре. Иди к Господу Вишну, и Он непременно одарит тебя милостью и пошлет тебе удачу.
_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Е.М. Прагхош прабху


Этот садху - он получил дикшу у Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Ежедневные трансляции из Маяпура!_
_
ЕМ Дживанатх прабху Ш.Б. 9.4.68_

Дурваса Муни хотел наказать Махараджу Амбаришу, иными словами, он хотел причинить боль Верховной Личности Бога, ибо Господь говорит: «Чистый преданный всегда в Моем сердце». В Своем отношении к преданному Господь подобен отцу, который всегда чувствует боль, когда больно его ребенку. Поэтому оскорбления, нанесенные лотосным стопам преданного, чреваты очень тяжкими последствиями. Чайтанья Махапрабху очень строго предупреждал, что никто не должен оскорблять преданного. Такое оскорбление Он сравнивал с бешеным слоном, который вторгается в сад и разрушает его

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_
Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху Ш.Б. 9.4.70_
_Для брахмана аскетизм и ученость, несомненно, благодатны. 
Но если обладатель этих достоинств не знает, как себя вести, они для него очень опасны._

(Критика, аскетизм и использование знания людьми в разных гунах.)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ежедневные классы по Шримад Бхагаватам из Маяпура.

_
Е.М. Амрита прабху Ш.Б. 9.5.23-24_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Радхаштами

Pancha-Tattva Temple

Е.М. Панкаджангхри прабху

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

АНОНС!

Сегодня 19.09.2018 на YouTube канале Dhama Media запланированы сразу две прямые трансляции.

1. 5:35 (по моск. времени) 
Утреннюю лекцию по Шримад Бхагаватам проведет замечательный вайшнав, образцовый грихастха, знаток шастр Его Милость Харилила прабху
Ссылка: https://youtu.be/vuTaFlrPdSc

2. 13:35 (по моск. времени) 
Продолжаем читать Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриту со Святой личностью. 
Его Милость Панкаджангхри прабху будет читать и комментировать Чайтанья Чаритамриту в течении 1,5-2х часов.
Ссылка: https://youtu.be/6yuqc23ogcs

Во время прямых трансляций вы можете задать свой вопрос, который озвучат, по возможности, в процессе или по окончании лекции.

Источник ВКонтакте https://vk.com/wall-66661597_8290

----------

